# Coil building kits



## BWS (30/12/15)

I've been looking for a decent and affordable kit. Vapeking is out of stock and the kit appears to be of older stock, it doesn't seem to have the Kuro coil jig. My experiences in the AV world is that a group buy to import is sometimes very cost effective, especially in what is still a relatively specialized market. The local suppliers pretty much have a stranglehold on the market, much like Twisp had.

Does anyone know of a decent and affordable kit available locally, preferably in the CPT area? Else I may import a few of these:

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/RDA-Building-Tool-Kit-Rebuildable-Atomizer_60292526838.html

Minimum order of 10, so maybe a group buy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nightwalker (30/12/15)

I bought the coil master kit from vape Cartel. Well worth it


----------



## Nightwalker (30/12/15)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/essential-tools/products/coilmaster-ultimate-diy-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BWS (30/12/15)

Cheers, was looking at it as you posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

